# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Septime dition - premier semestre 2014

## vermine

Le premier semestre de l'anne 2014 sest coul, le moment est donc venu de dresser le bilan et de rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club. L'quipe bnvole des responsables de rubriques a pris en charge la mise en place de cette septime dition.

Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de la rdaction qu'aux membres du club.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours :


*Les trs actifs responsables de modration :*

E.Bzzok.Idriss


*Le top 10 des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

-Nikopol-BovinoWinjeromefafabzh6AlainTechf-lebPhilippe JOCHMANSLaurent.BDutRobin56

Nous tenons  remercier un modrateur pour sa modration que l'on pourrait qualifier de grand nettoyage : 

Domi2


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

LittleWhiteBovinodjibrilvermineAlcatzMickael Baronzoom61fafabzh6ram-0000mlny84


*Les responsables de services les plus actifs :*

f-leb - Les relecturesMaitrePylos - Les critiques de Livrespottiez - Le magazine


*Le top 10 des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

LittleWhiteLaurent DardenneBovinoMickael Baronram-0000dragonjoker59zoom61vpourchetregis1512milkoseck

Les rdactions prennent en compte la rdaction proprement dte, les traductions, les Q/R de FAQ, les critiques de livres et la gabarisation des articles.


*Le top 10 des newser les plus actifs :*

vermineLittleWhitezoom61Mickael Baronfafabzh6milkoseckASTICunBovinoDutarnolddumas


*Le top 10 des uploaders les plus actifs :*

AlcatzDutfafabzh6LittleWhiteMetalmanRoland Chastainram-0000-Nikopol-toumusMic**


*Les correcteurs les plus actifs :*

Phanlogacedf-lebjacques_jeanclaudeLELOUP


*Pour clore cette dition, nous remercions les membres qui ont effectu des ralisations spciales :*

Bovino - Cration d'un add-on JSFiddle-Nikopol- - Passage du magazine au format LaTeXzoom61 - Cration des logos


Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


 la prochaine dition.  :;):

----------


## f-leb

Flicitations aux laurats  ::bravo::

----------


## LittleWhite

Flicitations  tous et continuer de rendre ce site extra  ::ccool::

----------

